# Identifying my mantis nymphs



## sk8erkho (Dec 23, 2006)

Would anyone have any suggestions on how to determine the species of mantid I have come to raise.? I live in northern New Jersey just 30 mins. outside New York City. The mother is more brown with green back adn redish brown underbelly. She has big brown eyes and her face also is more light brownish. She is about 4-6 inches in length. AHHHH?????? :?

Is there a method or some way according to regional demographics??????????

What?


----------



## Rick (Dec 23, 2006)

Most likely a chinese mantis or a european. But as long as you say it is I would say chinese. With a pic we would be more certain.


----------



## ABbuggin (Dec 23, 2006)

If she is all brown with 2 long green stripes down her wings she is a Chinese mantis. If no there is a pretty good chance she is European.  

Can you post a pic?


----------



## Ian (Dec 23, 2006)

Get some snaps up for us, that would be your best bet.


----------



## Rick (Dec 23, 2006)

> If she is all brown with 2 long green stripes down her wings she is a Chinese mantis. If no there is a pretty good chance she is European.  Can you post a pic?


Chinese also come in green.


----------



## ABbuggin (Dec 23, 2006)

I know but he said his mantis was mostly brown. :wink:


----------



## sk8erkho (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks, for all of your input!! Here are two shots of the ol' girl!! This should make it easier!!

Peace!!


----------



## ABbuggin (Dec 24, 2006)

Definatly a chinese female.


----------



## Rick (Dec 24, 2006)

yep


----------



## Ian (Dec 24, 2006)

Yes, adult female Chinese mantis (Tenodera aridifolia sinensis.)

Nice find.


----------

